# Think I'm over tanks



## Daniel (4/11/16)

So I climbed on the bandwagon and bought a SM25 thinking let me try this out. What a ball ache I know there are videos and posts and whatnot and probably I'm not patient enough. Had some issues with the SM today wicking etc. So banged up my usual build on the Reo Cyclone and I must say for a no frills build the flavour is ten times better..... 

I know the hype have been huge on the SM25 but the hassle is just too much... 

Guess I'm not the patient type....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## stevie g (4/11/16)

You need to try an RDTA they are faultlessly easy to wick.
Recommended*
Avo - needlepoint refilling is difficult
Coil art azeroth*
Limitless Plus*
Ijoy combo*
Aro Supreme* - with juice flow control
Wismec Theorem - good concept failed execution

These tanks are wicked like a Dripper mostly and don't have the performance issues vacuum tanks suffer.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## kev mac (4/11/16)

Sprint said:


> You need to try an RDTA they are faultlessly easy to wick.
> Recommended*
> Avo - needlepoint refilling is difficult
> Coil art azeroth*
> ...


I'd like to add the OSB Engine as the ezest tank I have built on plus you can't wick it wrong just put the cotton in the deck holes,done! p.s. it doesn't hurt that it's a great flavor RTA.


----------



## stevie g (4/11/16)

I've noticed many people enjoying the OBS. Which common tank would say it performs equal to for reference?.





kev mac said:


> I'd like to add the OSB Engine as the ezest tank I have built on plus you can't wick it wrong just put the cotton in the deck holes,done! p.s. it doesn't hurt that it's a great flavor RTA.


----------



## Daniel (4/11/16)

Suspect I'll give the OBS a go seems idiot proof just can't see any RTA beating a dripper/BF even my old beat up Tugboat beats most tanks. Guess it's a convenience thing.... My Reo has just never let me down

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (4/11/16)

I kinda of feel the same way you do Daniel, however tanks are convenient at times.

I had to build on my friends RBA coil for his OBS Ace, was a bit of a mission and spent the first few minutes seeing how it vaping and hoping it would not leak - which it did not. Flavour was not bad but my dripper is better.
I would like to try out a few newer tanks and see how well they perform though, it is nice to have when you are out and about as it is not always convenient to drip.

The OBS Engine is certainly one on the list of "would love to try" tanks. Super cheap as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (4/11/16)

That's the thing tanks are a mission and sorry to say but NO tank can touch a dripper/BF it's just a matter of ergonomics. I don't like sukkeling with things I have limited time and the last thing I want is to battle with this and that and wicking and whatnot. I just can't seem to wrap my head around how a tank will be better than a dripper/BF. I'm done after the OBS Engine if that doesn't tickle my fancy....


----------



## stevie g (4/11/16)

Something like the Limitless Plus is basically a dripper in performance and action except instead of dripping you tilt so even more convenient.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (4/11/16)

Sprint said:


> Something like the Limitless Plus is basically a dripper in performance and action except instead of dripping you tilt so even more convenient.


Can't get over the minimal capacity and well its a tank still..... Rond fok till you want to throw it against the wall....


----------



## RichJB (4/11/16)

Heh, I'm having exactly the same thing, @Daniel. I have Avo24, Melo2, Theorem, Merlin, Limitless Plus. I still use the Limitless Plus but on my other three mods I have a Velocity, a Recoil and a Druid. I'll be getting a Virus in the next couple of days and then I'll be cycling between four drippers. It's odd because I've never had serious wicking issues with tanks. But still, there is something about the simplicity and directness of dripping that is immensely appealing to me atm.

That said, I'll echo what @Sprint said. The Limitless Plus is ace. No-hassle wicking is always a win.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (4/11/16)

6.3ml is on the large side of capacity, how many anxious redrips would that make?. Dripping is rondfokking. 




Daniel said:


> Can't get over the minimal capacity and well its a tank still..... Rond fok till you want to throw it against the wall....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (4/11/16)

You okes are mentioning tanks and drippers and shyte I have no clue about. All I know is and it's simple the convenience of a dripper without the need to drip = squonker..... Time to revive the basics....


----------



## Tahir_Kai (4/11/16)

Sprint said:


> Something like the Limitless Plus is basically a dripper in performance and action except instead of dripping you tilt so even more convenient.


Yeah i agree, I got the limitless plus as my first RDTA and i found it easy to build wick with no previous knowledge. And im loving it so far

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (4/11/16)

Sprint said:


> 6.3ml is on the large side of capacity, how many anxious redrips would that make?. Dripping is rondfokking.


I think dripping is actually part of the ritual like drinking a fine wine.... You take your time enjoy the bouquet but it's all subjective. I'm lazy so BF for me...


----------



## SAVapeGear (4/11/16)

Daniel said:


> I think dripping is actually part of the ritual like drinking a fine wine.... You take your time enjoy the bouquet but it's all subjective. I'm lazy so BF for me...


@Daniel 

I know you personally.And I think you are a reo kind of guy.No mess no fuss.

Just wait for your clone OL16 and give that a go.

You are a MTL vaper and all these tanks the guys are mentioning would not suit your vaping style.

Even the trusted Subtank mini would be a better tank for you.Stock coils or RBA.

Just my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (4/11/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> @Daniel
> 
> I know you personally.And I think you are a reo kind of guy.No mess no fuss.
> 
> ...


Was waiting for you to comment.... So True brother I was caught up in the hype and thought I'd give it a try. Listening to Pearl Jam Vitalogy and enjoying my old beat up Reo combo.... 

In the end it's about what works for you and **** the hype....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (4/11/16)

And he who forgets... Are destined to remember....


----------



## Huffapuff (4/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Listening to Pearl Jam Vitalogy and enjoying my old beat up Reo combo....



Great album that one


----------



## Daniel (4/11/16)

Huffapuff said:


> Great album that one


Hey bud hope you still have that Osborne I traded you for the Reo Mini lost the mini on a hunting trip LOL


----------



## kev mac (5/11/16)

Sprint said:


> I've noticed many people enjoying the OBS. Which common tank would say it performs equal to for reference?.


As far as the flavor and and openness l might say the Clieto,though it is a sub ohm tank.the more I use the OBS the more I like it.Also you can find it at a reasonable price, I paid $19.00usd. I think it's one of the best to build on.


----------



## kev mac (5/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Suspect I'll give the OBS a go seems idiot proof just can't see any RTA beating a dripper/BF even my old beat up Tugboat beats most tanks. Guess it's a convenience thing.... My Reo has just never let me down


I 'm with you on dripping,when you get your build down on a favorite rda it's about as good as it gets imo.That said I need a RTA or subtank out and about or at work.Plus the Hohm slice has put new life in tanks for me and others l think.


----------



## Petrus (5/11/16)

Daniel said:


> So I climbed on the bandwagon and bought a SM25 thinking let me try this out. What a ball ache I know there are videos and posts and whatnot and probably I'm not patient enough. Had some issues with the SM today wicking etc. So banged up my usual build on the Reo Cyclone and I must say for a no frills build the flavour is ten times better.....
> 
> I know the hype have been huge on the SM25 but the hassle is just too much...
> 
> Guess I'm not the patient type....


I am rotating my Reo's everyday for different flavour profiles, I use my Pharos dripper and Sig 213 as a juice testing device, and just love it. I don't like tanks either, but that is my opinion.


----------



## zadiac (5/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Can't get over the minimal capacity and well its a tank still..... Rond fok till you want to throw it against the wall....



Zero issues with my Cloud Beast. Flavor is on par with a dripper. I'm very happy with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/11/16)

I felt the same way recently... then @BigGuy set up a SM25 for me... and I guess the secret to the SM25 is using Cotton Bacon as your wicking material... my REO always goes with me wherever I go but I have to be honest and say the SM25 is the one I send most time with and it's almost a revelation for me.

But at the end of the day we all have different likes and dislikes and as long as you enjoy what you are vaping that is all that really counts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (5/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I felt the same way recently... then @BigGuy set up a SM25 for me... and I guess the secret to the SM25 is using Cotton Bacon as your wicking material... my REO always goes with me wherever I go but I have to be honest and say the SM25 is the one I send most time with and it's almost a revelation for me.
> 
> But at the end of the day we all have different likes and dislikes and as long as you enjoy what you are vaping that is all that really counts.


Enjoy your Vapemeet Oom Rob and send my regards to all the wonderful people. Vape On

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (5/11/16)

kev mac said:


> I 'm with you on dripping,when you get your build down on a favorite rda it's about as good as it gets imo.That said I need a RTA or subtank out and about or at work.Plus the Hohm slice has put new life in tanks for me and others l think.


Getting a Hohm soon hopefully so yeah not giving up on tanks. Thanks for all the positive comments that's what I love about this community. Was seriously disponded last night but I think I just need to get the right wicking material and stick to it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (5/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I felt the same way recently... then @BigGuy set up a SM25 for me... and I guess the secret to the SM25 is using Cotton Bacon as your wicking material... my REO always goes with me wherever I go but I have to be honest and say the SM25 is the one I send most time with and it's almost a revelation for me.
> 
> But at the end of the day we all have different likes and dislikes and as long as you enjoy what you are vaping that is all that really counts.


 absolutely agree on the cotton bacon. I've just stocked from @vaperite, 100 bucks and it's version 2.0, though not specified as such on the website.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (5/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Getting a Hohm soon hopefully so yeah not giving up on tanks. Thanks for all the positive comments that's what I love about this community. Was seriously disponded last night but I think I just need to get the right wicking material and stick to it...


Ha use Cotton Bacon ... worth it. Just makes the tank more enjoyable taking away the negatives that stem from the leaking & dry burns. It's an awesome tank so go the extra mile & enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------

